# احدث أساليب النصب



## asal_80_77 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*انتر نشونل جروب للبترول*

يابشمهندسين بعد ازنكو حد يعرف حاجة عن الشركة دى اسمها انتر نشونل جروب للبترول ومكنها فى مصر فين معرفش بس انا عملت بحث على النت وملقتش لها وجود لانى محتاج اعرف الرض بسرعة


----------



## asal_80_77 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ياجماعة ممكن الفت نظركو لجاجة مهمة جدا يوم الجممة الماضية فى جريدة الاهرام كان فية اعلان لشركة بترول تطلب مهندسين حديث التخرج للتعين والشركة دى حطت 
3 ارقام تلفونات واحد ارضى واتنين محمول الارضى خطا وليس لة وجودوالمحمول رقم واحد بس اللى شغال المشكلة بق الاكبر انو بيخد البيانات كلها وبيحسسك انك فعلا هتشتغل وبيطلب جميع اوراق التعين ومعاهم 900جنية و2 كارت ميناتل فئة 15 جنية واستناة ادام البنك ومتصرفش الا لم اتصل بية الاول واسم( الشركة انتر نشونل جروب للبترول )والبية اللى بيرود عليا -استاذ دكتور مدير شئون العاملين تخيلو مدير شئون العملين بق شغال على الرسبشن وبيقول ان الشركة دى امارتية وهتفتح3 فروع فى مصر على شهر 11 وانا عملت بحث على النت لقيت ملهاش اى وجود نهائى 
يااااجماعة خدو كل الحظر خدو كل الحظر المفروض ان الشركة لو امارتية بيق فية مقبلة واختبار وكشف لان دى امراتية وكمان ادانى كل المميزات الحلوة اللى ممكن يزغلل عنيا بيها علشان اديلو ال 900 جنية وان مش واخد باللى ختو بالكو ربنا معانا جميعا يارب


----------



## احمد العروشي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعينكم أخواني


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يسترها


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشمندس على التحذير وهذه الأفعال انتشرت كثيرا هذه الأيام


----------



## احمد غنيم (20 ديسمبر 2007)

كل هذه الأفعال دليل على النصب و الإحتيال
مفيش شركة تطلب تعيين مهندسين و تخليهم يدفعوا 900 جنيه أبداً
على كل حال ربنا يعوض عليك ويرزقك تعمل فى أفضل مكان


----------



## sayed00 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

نصيحتى لاخوانى المهندسين و خصوصا حديثى التخرج
رجاء الاحتياط من هؤلاء
و نصيحتى الاهم هو تحيد المجال الذى تجيد فيه (بغض النظر هل هو البترول ام لا)
لا تنتظر الدخل المادى العالى من بدايه المشوار (اعرف جيدا تكاليف الحياه)
خذ الخبره و تعلم (الدراسه شيئ و العمل شيئ اخر)
سنه و اثنين و ثلاثه بعد كده تقدر تقول انا هنا اين الراتب (تكون واقف على ارض ثابته)
الماده حتيجى مع الوقت بس نصحتى لا تتعجلون

(نصيحة مجرب)

سيد


----------



## محمود على أحمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

نسأل الله العافية


----------

